# Resources > Photography, Video and Technology >  Replacing Macromedia Authorware Runtime software

## jwilliams

We have a "welcome" kiosk for our visitors that has a short video about the museum's history and collection. It was built in 2003, and has run perfectly for 8 years, however the motherboard on the computer has fried, and the program that ran the video, Macromedia Authorware Runtime, is no longer available.

The old kiosk had a touch-screen monitor with a start screen which, when activated, ran the entire video, then returned to the start screen for the next person. It was simple and effective, and kept people from getting to the computer's home screen where they could get into mischief.  What I'm looking for in a replacement is that same simplicity, plus the ability to reset it should the viewer decide to walk away, as the constant playing of the entire 11 minute video has driven more than a few guards and volunteers nuts.

Anyone have any ideas? The new unit also has a touchscreen, and runs Windows Vista.

Thanks!

Jim Williams
Exhibition Designer/Preparator
The Kent State University Museum

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Great question. I confess that I don't have a great answer though. You might get a faster response if you put it on the PACCIN ListServ if you are not signed up I could forward it if you like. Also failing that you might also try the NAME group. They deal with a lot of that kind of thing in the course of exhibition design I know.

----------


## Paul Brewin

We hosted a Stickley exhibition organized by the Dallas Museum of Art which featured a touchscreen interactive that utilized Flash. I think that program might be a good one to check out.

----------


## jwilliams

We're currently experimenting with Touch Presenter by CREOSO, and it seems to have some promise. It's pretty simple drag and drop, although it does require a little photoshop skill to make the images fit their templates. That said, we can make the videos, slide shows and power point files separately then just plug in a link and go. Also, when we connect to our website or collection it locks out the rest of the web to a great extent (unless you're really savvy that way) so we don't find porn on our kiosks as we did once! (Long story short: We linked to a video for "How to Dress a Sari" and someone else found the link for "How to Undress a Sari.") I'll let you know how it goes if we move from trial version to actual use.

Jim

----------


## lucywil8

Touch presenter is very good software. I recommend for it too.

----------

